# LAS OBRAS DE CASTAÑEDA



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

*AMIGOS FORISTAS, SU ATENCION POR FAVOR !!!!! UNA REINCIDENCIA MAS DESPUES DE ESTE POST MIO, POR PARTE DE LOS AQUI IMPLICADOS EN DIMES Y DIRETES, Y SE VAN DERECHITO AL BRIGG, YA ABURREN........ LO UNICO QUE HACEN ES MALOGRAR THREADS DESVIANDOLOS DE ESA MANERA.....

GUERRA AVISADA NO MATA GENTE...!*


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Alguien sabe cuando van a sacar ese puente metalico junto al nuevo puente Rayos de Sol??? se ve horrible, ademas lo han cerrado y no se puede usar...

Saludos


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

cibert said:


> eso he visto en un programa en chile de internet creo que es valparaiso estoy seguro tiene eso, aunque me pueda equivocar de ciudad.
> algun forista chileno que me de la razon


SI CLARO TIENES RAZÓN ES EN VALPARAISO... ACA ESTA LA FOTO


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

ahora em estoy desanimando del casta?eda ........


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SE VE MUCHO MEJOR ESTA ZONA PARA LO QUE ERA UFFFFF.
PIENSO QUE ESTA HACIENDOLO MUY BIEN CON BUENAS OBRAS DE TRABAJO
MEJORANDO MUCHO LA CARA A NUESTRA QUERIDA LIMA,Y TODAVIA QUEDA MUCHO MAS TRABAJO X HACER,PERO OPINO QUE POCO A POCO EL LOGRARA PONER A LIMA EN ORDEN Y BRINDANDO MAS SEGURIDAD PARA SUS HABITANTES.
ESTA FOTO ME IMPACTO UN POCO SE VE MUCHO MEJOR.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si en esa foto parece que estuviera en europa. Me encanta!!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

cibert said:


> eso he visto en un programa en chile de internet creo que es valparaiso estoy seguro tiene eso, aunque me pueda equivocar de ciudad.
> algun forista chileno que me de la razon


En el hotel el Pueblo, tambien hay


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

En Santiago tambièn hay esos trenecitos que suben por un cerro de ahi se accede al telefèrico. (de paso ese teleférico me da mello)


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Después de todo....*

hay que verle el lado bueno a Castañeda y sí... ha hecho sus buenas obras... con todos los errores que haya podido tener,yo voy a votar por él para las presidenciales del 2011.. Curioso que en el 2006 muchos foristas que actualmente no lo pueden ver ni en pintura,lo idolatraban apasionadamente... pero así son los políticos...se les quiere,se les censura,se les detesta,se les lapida y hasta se les vuelve a querer...Me alegra sí,saber que Pedro1011 siempre le ha sido leal y fiel...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es que los postes plateados desaniman a cualquiera...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En su Gestión 2006-2009, ha seguido con numerosas obras aparte del metropolitano, de cono a cono sigue realizando pavimentaciones, bypass, hospitales, escaleras, parques, entre otros. Esta labor, sí que es plausible.

Lo criticable, y en lo cual todos coincidimos en el foro, es la forma en que está recuperando el centro histórico, al parecer de forma empírica, y sin un equipo de buenos profesionales.

Y es que el gran defecto de Castañeda es la falta de planificación, nunca se preocupó ni se ha preocupado por elaborar un Plan de Desarrollo Urbano para la ciudad, que contemple la ejecución de proyectos a largo plazo y sus efectos. Cabe señalar que ningún alcalde lo ha hecho, pero dado que Castañeda viene realizando tantas obras juntas, debió ser el primer paso, para no generar tanto caos.

Esa improvisación en muchas de sus obras, le resta puntos a mi parecer, le falta mucho mejorar en el tema de planificación.

Particularmente, pienso que él ya cumplió su ciclo, y debe darle paso a otra persona, que esperemos continúe lo avanzado, pero que trabaje con ese ímpetu que tuvo Castañeda.

Por otro lado, tampoco votaría por Castañeda para las presidenciales, prefiero a Toledo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> hay que verle el lado bueno a Castañeda y sí... ha hecho sus buenas obras... con todos los errores que haya podido tener,yo voy a votar por él para las presidenciales del 2011.. Curioso que en el 2006 muchos foristas que actualmente no lo pueden ver ni en pintura,lo idolatraban apasionadamente... pero así son los políticos...se les quiere,se les censura,se les detesta,se les lapida y hasta se les vuelve a querer...Me alegra sí,saber que Pedro1011 siempre le ha sido leal y fiel...


Que conste que yo no tuve nada que ver con la reactualización del thread.  El que lo hayas hecho tú, pese a tus críticas actuales (que me parecen normales y atendibles) habla bien de tí. Te retrata como una persona honesta y limpia.
En cuanto a mí, soy "fiel" hasta cierto punto nomás. Así como le veo muchas cosas buenas, sé que también comete muchos errores y hace muchas tonterías. Como cualquiera. Pero, en términos generales, su gestión me parece bastante positiva.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Es que los postes plateados desaniman a cualquiera...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> En cuanto a mí, soy "fiel" hasta cierto punto nomás. Así como le veo muchas cosas buenas, sé que también comete muchos errores y hace muchas tonterías. Como cualquiera. Pero, en términos generales, su gestión me parece bastante positiva.


Se puede dividir su gestión en partes: 

En lo social, su gestión es bastante buena (escaleras, parques zonales y hospitales de la solidaridad para los menos afortunados). 

En cuanto a transporte particular, su gestión es regular, Los pasos a desnivel sin duda benefician al transporte privado. Se metió en líos judiciales que impideron renovar los semáforos de la ciudad y ni hablar de las revisiones técnicas. Lo peor es que sus obras no son mantenidas como debe ser. La vía expresa de Grau luce descuidada, la avenida Arenales hoy luce baches...etc. 

En cuanto al transporte público, su gestión ha sido deficiente. Le dieron un tren urbano a medio construir y no hizo nada con él (me importa poco su excusa), demoró la ejecución del Metropolitano a propósito (me consta), para inaugurarlo antes de las elecciones. Descuidó el servicio de taxi, sobretodo en el Centro Histórico. No ha hecho casi nada para promover la renovación del parque automotor, más allá de promover el Metropolitano. Esto no es suficiente, a mi parecer.

En cuanto al transporte no motorizado, Castañeda no ha hecho casi nada, así que su gestión es deficiente en ese aspecto. Castañeda no le ha dado mucha importancia al peatón en su gestión, no ha expandido la red de ciclovías desde el inicio de su gestión, ha reducido veredas para darle más importancia al transporte público y privado, cuando debería ser al reves (vivimos en el siglo XXI, no en el siglo XX, la época en la que el automóvil era el rey ya pasó). Hay que recordar que prometió convertir los jirones Ica y Ucayali en el centro en un paseo peatonal, algo muy acertado a mi parecer. Sin embargo, nunca cumplió esa promesa y, al final, simplemente adoquinó las veredas pero nunca eliminó el paso vehicular. 

En cuanto a renovación urbana, debo admitir que a mi me animó mucho la restauración de la Casona de las 13 Puertas al frente de San Francisco y del complejo residencial, sin embargo estos proyectos de renovación urbana nunca se multiplicaron por todo el centro y Barrios Altos, como debió ser. Igualmente, en cuanto a diseño arquitectónico, el complejo deja mucho que desear. La restauración de la casona sí se hizo con algo de criterio, gracias a Dios.

Ahora, mi tema favorito: La recuperación del Centro Histórico. Aquí sí voy a rajar a más no poder y con mucha razón. Si hablamos del lado funcional, ha renovado veredas y espacios públicos y ha pintado casas, más no ha hecho nada por resolver el problema de fondo, la tugurización. Es obvio, Castañeda no cuenta con un plan maestro para el Centro Histórico. El último que se hizo en la época de Andrade se archivó. En cuanto a lo estético, ni Castañeda ni Flor de María Valladolid tienen criterio (ya ni hablemos de buen gusto, hablemos de criterio). A diferencia de ciudades como Arequipa, en la que la Municipalidad trabaja con una entidad privada con experiencia en recuperación de centros históricos, Castañeda le ha dado carta blanca a Flor de María Valladolid para que esta haga lo que mejor le parece. Mientras ciudades como Quito o Arequipa renuevan sus centros históricos tomando en cuenta el tipo y la calidad de los materiales que se deben usar para las restauraciones, los adoquinados, la renovación de espacios públicos y casonas, al igual que la gama de colores que deben usar, rebuscando en los libros históricos para no caer en 'falsos históricos', etc, etc (o sea, tomando en cuenta hasta el más mínimo detalle), Flor de María elige lo más barato y lo que más le gusta. Es así como hoy contamos con parques con senderos peatonales asfaltados, con postes plateados, con adoquines baratos por todo el centro y con iglesias y edificios pintados de colores chillones. 

Lo único que me parece acertado hasta el momento es la iluminación artística del Centro Histórico. 


En fin, la balanza se inclina al lado negativo. Si me dieran a elegir una frase para describir la gestión de Castañeda, esta sería "cantidad no es calidad". Hay obras por doquier, pero no mucha calidad, por lo menos a comparación de otras capitales de la región.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El problema es que tampoco se perfila un digno sucesor para la Alcaldía*

Desde Bedoya Reyes y tímidamente un Chachi Dibós,que los recuerdo muy pero muy vagamente porque yo era muy niño,ya no hemos tenido alcaldes metropolitanos dignos de su cargo... han habido aciertos,pero más se han cometido errores y una burocracia que simplemente desdibuja todo el poder que debería tener un buen alcalde... 
Aplaudo a Bruno por separar los tipos de gestión de Castañeda... su análisis me parece bastante acertado... y yo no quería "revivir" el thread,simplemente estaba buscando fotos de la avenida Alfonso Ugarte...y zas..se apareció éste thread en mi buscador.. y bueno... aproveché nomás en dar mi opinión sobre Castañeda... yo también votaría por Toledo antes que por Castañeda...pero no soporto a Eliane y aguantarla otro período presidencial a la pelirroja...ufff..no...sería insoportable !!!!... mal que bien,Castañeda peca de aburridón y demasiado convencional,aunque sea no habrán actos de farándula en su gestión... aunque... todo puede pasar !!!.. 
Confío en que el Metropolitano en el momento de su inauguración,quizás revalore la gestión de Castañeda...tengo Fe en ese proyecto,esperemos nomás que los resultados sean los esperados... ó mejor dicho "los imaginados"...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Miraflorino said:


> hay que verle el lado bueno a Castañeda y sí... ha hecho sus buenas obras... con todos los errores que haya podido tener,yo voy a votar por él para las presidenciales del 2011.. *Curioso que en el 2006 muchos foristas que actualmente no lo pueden ver ni en pintura,lo idolatraban apasionadamente... *pero así son los políticos...se les quiere,se les censura,se les detesta,se les lapida y hasta se les vuelve a querer...Me alegra sí,saber que Pedro1011 siempre le ha sido leal y fiel...


Igual pasó con Acuña :lol:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Desde Bedoya Reyes y tímidamente un Chachi Dibós,que los recuerdo muy pero muy vagamente porque yo era muy niño,ya no hemos tenido alcaldes metropolitanos dignos de su cargo... han habido aciertos,pero más se han cometido errores y una burocracia que simplemente desdibuja todo el poder que debería tener un buen alcalde...
> Aplaudo a Bruno por separar los tipos de gestión de Castañeda... su análisis me parece bastante acertado... y yo no quería "revivir" el thread,simplemente estaba buscando fotos de la avenida Alfonso Ugarte...y zas..se apareció éste thread en mi buscador.. y bueno... aproveché nomás en dar mi opinión sobre Castañeda... yo también votaría por Toledo antes que por Castañeda...pero no soporto a Eliane y aguantarla otro período presidencial a la pelirroja...ufff..no...sería insoportable !!!!... mal que bien,Castañeda peca de aburridón y demasiado convencional,aunque sea no habrán actos de farándula en su gestión... aunque... todo puede pasar !!!..
> Confío en que el Metropolitano en el momento de su inauguración,quizás revalore la gestión de Castañeda...tengo Fe en ese proyecto,esperemos nomás que los resultados sean los esperados... ó mejor dicho "los imaginados"...


Tienes toda la razón Dodi, creo que antes de Castañeda y que Andrade, ningun alcalde se preocupo en hacer las obras necesarias para el desarrollo de la ciudad, talves Castañeda aprovecho mejor la época de bonanza, por eso vemos más obras de infraestrutura, de qualquier forma habrá que esperar para ver como queda el Metropolitano. 
Ahora, Castañeda presidente, no me parece, otra vez para alcalde si mas dirigir el pais ... como dicen aqui mucha arena para su camión.


----------



## wick (Sep 18, 2008)

hmm la verdad que castaneda habla tan poco, y se habla tan poco de el (por fuentes e investigacion no opiniones de foristas desinformados) que no logro saber completamente los logros de su gestion como alcalde. 

Se ha trabajado en el sistema de recaudacion de fondos para asegurar ingresos mayores en el futuro? se ha gastado responsablemente evitando endeudar a la municipalidad mas aya de lo optimo?

En el tema administrativo, ha logrado sentar bases y procesos que sirvan para hacer de la municipalidad de lima un ente proactivo y mas eficiente? 

los parques, alamedas, piscinas y puentes son administrados de manera correcta para que no duren 1 año y luego sean abandonados y perdidos?

Se ha modernizado la infraestructura informatica y capacitado/reemplazado al personal de la municipalidad?

Las obras siguen un plan a largo plazo que el siguiente alcalde podra seguir? 

hay muchas preguntas pero la verdad no se obtienen respuestas de ninguna fuente


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Yo vote por castañeda, no me arrepeinto de mi voto, pero no votaria por él una gestion mas, excepto que no haya otro mejor para el cargo


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> hay que verle el lado bueno a Castañeda y sí... ha hecho sus buenas obras... con todos los errores que haya podido tener,yo voy a votar por él para las presidenciales del 2011.. *Curioso que en el 2006 muchos foristas que actualmente no lo pueden ver ni en pintura,lo idolatraban apasionadamente*... pero así son los políticos...se les quiere,se les censura,se les detesta,se les lapida y hasta se les vuelve a querer...Me alegra sí,saber que Pedro1011 siempre le ha sido leal y fiel...


lo que dices es verdad, aqui hay cada foristahno:, como dices castañeda ha hecho muchas cosas buenas, pero la mayoria rescata lo malo, en fin alla ellos


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Esos trencitos de subida pal cerro, me parece dinero mal gastado... Personalmente no le veo la gracia por ningun lado de subir por trencito en una ciudad desertica como Lima. Osea mientras subes mas feo el paisaje. Al menos que lo hagan con vista hacia el mar.....

Ese Rio Rimac parece un estancado de agua. Yo siempre me preguntaba si las represas de agua no permiten el ingreso de agua por el rio rimac, porque no hacer un conducto del Mar hacia el Rio?

Rellenar el Rio con agua de Mar. Porque asi como esta que maximo te cubre un dedo del pie se ve horrible.

Ahora la foto de noche se ve alucinante parece Europa, pero de dia parece Bagdag, y todo por culpa de ese riochuelo.


----------



## ohhjessy (Jun 29, 2009)

espero ver fotos actuales


----------



## felixiano (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## felixiano (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Como es la vida, en el 2006,algunos usuarios halagaban a Castañeda y apoyaban su reelección y ahora esperamos que se vaya.Revisen las primeras páginas.:cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ese by pass quedò muy bien.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Donde queda ese by-pass? Es la Panamericana Sur?


----------



## elrafa1908 (Jul 2, 2008)

Creo que es en Villa el Salvador


----------



## Jl. (Sep 14, 2008)

Lucuma said:


> hmm.. pero no creo q deba condicionarnos a reelegirlo, *debe ser normal q los alcaldes trabajen* porque para eso se les elige, no?
> 
> de todos modos me gusta q se dedique a Lima en lugar de salir a cada rato hasta en magaly como hacen otros hno:


100% de acuerdo contigo loco, para que diablos elegimos alcaldes si no es para que trabajen al 110% de sus capacidades, ojala los Peruanos pensaramos todos asi


----------



## Gymnopedie (Feb 26, 2009)

Despues de ver este thread cantidad, mas no calidad se me viene a la mente.


----------



## mariote44 (Aug 8, 2012)

..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

JUAS! Qué gracioso leer mis comentarios de hace seis años, al igual que el de muchos foristas que antes confiaban en Castañeda y que hoy, al igual que yo, se sienten asqueados con este turbio personaje y con sus obras mal hechas, sobrevaluadas y para nada transparentes.

Creo que en ese año aún guardábamos la ilusión de que Castañeda iniciaría, en su segunda gestión, la tan esperada reforma del transporte público en la ciudad. Lástima que la realidad fue muy diferente.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Oye hay un montón de gente que ya no comenta :sad2:


----------



## theWrC (Sep 3, 2011)

plop para que reviven este hilo?

no queria ver sus lados oscuros....infinito desprecioooo


----------

